# ISDN Programm gesucht

## filox

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche (gnome) zur Konfiguration von ISDN Diensten (Telefon, Fax). Ja ja, ich weiß man kann das auch alles über die Konsole machen. -g- Es sollen aber verschiedene Menschen damit klar kommen, deswegen sollte es klickibunti sein.

Gibt es sowas?

thx & greetz

filox

----------

## misterjack

für fax gibts hylafax, wenn das eingerichtet ist, kann man die ankommenden faxe als pdf in einen gemeinsamen ordner speichern lassen und fax versenden per drucken einrichten und solche spiele. aber bezüglich was grafischen, mach dir da mal keine große hoffnung

----------

## filox

Danke für die Antwort. Ich schau mir das Proggi mal an.

greetz

filox

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi filox,

was genau meinst du mit "Telefon" über ISDN? Also nicht dieses ins Internet einwählen sondern typische Dienste einer Telefonanlage?

Für eine Einwahl ins Internet, per Intenet-By-Call gibts ja so was wie den bongosurfer, der auch bei der Tarifübersicht hilft. Ein normales Einwahlprogramm für gnome findest du bestimmt auch irgendwo bei den Modem-Einstellungen...

Für Telefonanlagen? Vielleicht Asterisk, wobei das schnell sehr Komplex ist :) Es gibt einen Haufen Erweiterungen und Programmierschnittstellen. Aber vielleicht, solltest du wirklich eine Telefonanlage oder teilweise Funktionen dieser wollen findest du in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht (ich bin mir nicht sicher) auch ein GUI-Konfigurations-Backend (Anlegen/Verwalten/Verteilen von Rufnummern, Weiterleitungen usw?!) aber so genau kenne ich mich damit auch nicht aus.

Am besten erklärst du einfach nochmal genauer was du willst. :)

Grüße,

Chris

----------

